# Gruesome lathe accident



## kvom (Aug 4, 2008)

One of my offroader friends is a machinist with Delta Airlines. Someone emailed him some pics of a lathe accident that resulted in the operator's death. Seems that his sleeve got caught in the chuck and he was sucked in. It is a large lathe; looked like a 12" or so chuck. It is very sobering to realize how dangerous some of our "toys" can be.

I could post the picture link if anyone else needs a wakeup call, but will, wait for the moderators to decide if they're appropriate.


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 4, 2008)

I think these may have been posted a while back but yes....very sobering indeed!! It doesn't hurt any of us to be reminded of what can happen in a brief moment of carelessness.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for bringing that up kvom,

The images have been approved and they are appropriate. I just sold my lathes this last weekend and made the new owners look at the images for safetys sake. I think these are the ones you are talking about.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1327.0

Kenny


----------



## kvom (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, same ones.

As someone who used a 8" 3-jaw at 1000 rpm for the first time last week, I can attest that it's an intimidating piece for metal. I'm glad the lathe I'm using (Harrison 350) has a chuck guard.


----------

